# Der unzensierte Pirelli-Kalender von 2006 !



## krawutz (1 Apr. 2010)

​
*Das Nackt-Icon ist berechtigt - es ist die nackte Wahrheit, dass heute der 1. April ist !*


----------



## Crash (1 Apr. 2010)

Toller Kalender 

:thx: krawutz


----------



## LiNKEN.Killer (21 Apr. 2014)

lol nicht schlecht


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Apr. 2014)

*Schiebung der Dezember ist nicht 

Orginal der ist 

Runderneuert
*


----------



## UTux (21 Apr. 2014)

Geil... Das nenne ich mal Modells mit Profil.


----------

